# Besichtigung eines Naturgartens in 58285 Gevelsberg am 14.06.2015



## StefanBO (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

momentan laufen wieder die Tage der offenen Gartenpforte (auch) im Ennepe-Ruhr-Kreis.

Voriges Jahr habe ich dabei zum ersten mal Gelbbauchunken in freier Wildbahn gesehen.

Falls jemand Interesse an der Besichtigung dieses Gartens mit vielen seltenen einheimischen Reptilien- und Amphibienarten "zum Anfassen" einschließlich Vortrag hat, bitte einfach bei mir melden/nachfragen. Ich habe dort für den 14.06.2015 (Sonntag) einen Sondertermin vereinbart, und ein paar Leute mehr haben noch Platz  ...

Zitat:
„Der Natur verschrieben“
Ein etwa 3.500m² großer, bezaubernder Naturgarten, der sich perfekt in die Weite der Landschaft einfügt. Feuchtbiotope bieten hunderten einheimischer Pflanzen und Tieren einen natürlichen Lebensraum. Ökologie und Artenschutz haben hier Priorität. Ein besonderer Garten für Naturliebhaber und Entdecker.​


----------



## blackbird (11. Juni 2015)

Hi Stefan, 
danke für das Angebot. Passt bei mir leider terminlich nicht, sonst wär ich einen Tag früher angereist und hätte mir das sehr gern angeschaut.
Grüße, Tim


----------



## misudapi (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo Stefan,
 wie sieht den so ein offener Gartenbesuch aus? Ablauf und so? Uhrzeit?
Habe laut Navi nicht ganz eine Stunde Fahrzeit und an den Tag steht noch nichts im Kalender. Interessiert bin ich auch.
Bekomme ich mehr infos?
Gruß Susanne


----------



## StefanBO (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo Susanne,

Uhrzeit ist ab 14:00 Uhr. Es eine zusätzliche Sonderveranstaltung, nicht der reguläre Termin für Jedermann ohne Anmeldung (der findet übrigens eine Woche später statt). Weitere Infos gleich als "Unterhaltung".

@Tim: Danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## pema (11. Juni 2015)

Also ich komme auf jeden Fall.
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Juni 2015)

Macht ein paar schöne Bilder.

Ups, hier sind schon ein paar. http://gartenpforte-en.de/index.php...iew=category&id=6:der-garten-jacobs&Itemid=53


----------



## StefanBO (21. Juni 2015)

Heute (Sonntag, 21.06.2015) ist der reguläre Termin.

Es war letzte Woche wieder sehr interessant.
  

Nach den Gelbbauchunken im letzten Jahr waren dieses Jahr wohl die zahlreichen __ Laubfrösche in ihrem "Gartenhäuschen" ein Highlight.


----------



## Harry (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo Stefan, 
waren die __ Laubfrösche eher gefangen oder freilebend? Wieso waren sie im "Gartenhäuschen"?
Gruß Harry


----------



## StefanBO (21. Juni 2015)

Bis ins letzte Detail kann ich die Frage nicht beantworten - am besten mal selber vorbei fahren, das besichtigen und nachfragen! Herr Jacobs beantwortet gerne Fragen und geht auf Diskussionen ein. Wir hatten letzte Woche einen Biologen dabei und uns zeitweise ausgeklinkt, wenn es zu "wissenschaftlich" wurde 

Dieses Gartenhäuschen war/ist wohl eine Aufzuchtstation für Futter (Insekten) und "schutzbedürftige" Tiere. Eventuell waren auch die beiden angefahrenen Jungkreuzottern, die er an der Straße gefunden hatte, dort mal zum Aufpäppeln untergebracht!?

Grundsätzlich bewegen sich alle Tiere auf dem Grundstück völlig frei. Bei den Laubfröschen geht es wohl um den Nachwuchs, der dort ohne Fressfeinde aufwächst!?


----------

